

Show HN: Educator News - japhyr

I tried submitting this on Friday, but it didn&#x27;t get any interest. If there&#x27;s no interest this time, I&#x27;ll drop it for a while.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.educatornews.net<p>Basically, I&#x27;ve been wanting an HN for the education community for a long time. Someone built a version about a year ago (&quot;Academic Recess&quot;) and got a positive reaction, but that project quickly disappeared.<p>Educator News is a fully open project. I&#x27;ll be happy to respond to any feedback, particularly from this community.
======
japhyr
Clickable: [http://www.educatornews.net](http://www.educatornews.net)

Github repo:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news](https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news)

Discussion of previous attempt (not my project):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4783912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4783912)

